# Reprogramming GTO gauge cluster.



## USMC7051 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hey guys, 

Anyone know where you can buy the cable needed to program your cluster from your computer? Im trying to activate the stock shift light. Thanks.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Here are some links to the info.

VZClusterMod - Public beta 

VZClusterMod - Public beta - LS1GTO.com Forums

Program your own cluster: a reality - LS1GTO.com Forums

1337vending - vzclustermod

Larry


----------

